# It's already snowing here.



## yevetz (Nov 15, 2007)

I mean that I am getting freeze without sevenstring.org t-shirt  

Chris, if you will have time to order the t-shirts, please do it 

Thank you


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2007)

We got our first snow here today, also. Nothing stuck around, though.

I'd love an ss.org long sleeve tee for the winter.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 15, 2007)

bostjan said:


> I'd love an ss.org long sleeve tee for the winter.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 15, 2007)

it's nov.and 82 degrees,man i wish we had snow!!!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 15, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> it's nov.and 82 degrees,man i wish we had snow!!!



I don't understand in Faringeit. We here use celsium 

It's something like -2 here


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 15, 2007)

it's hot,damn hot,my ass is sweating!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 15, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> it's hot,damn hot,my ass is sweating!



 

That's good coz I don't like cold......See Ukraine is in zone where the winter are WET. Yeah it's snow here but it's WET...... I HATE IT!!!!!!! I hate to go out of my flat in this time of year.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm sweating my arse of here too but I will wear long sleeves if it saves Vova from freezing 

Quickly Chris, Vova needs a shirt.

Vova you will have to redo your video review wearing your new SS.org shirt now that your guitar is set up.


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2007)

Finally it is quite nice down here in south florida...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 16, 2007)

It's 34 degrees out and my car is covered with snow 

(though it's melting)


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 16, 2007)

It's 56 (13 c), and no snow.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 16, 2007)

It's snowing here too. Nothing major though. I hate snow.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 16, 2007)

Snow bad.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 16, 2007)

It's 6.8 degrees (-14,3 C) and already 3 layers of snow, I need a sevenstring.org hood.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 16, 2007)

yevetz said:


> I don't understand in Faringeit.


About 1/3 of the way to boiling water. C = (F - 32)(5/9)

Ray


----------



## Katharos (Nov 16, 2007)

He he...well I've never seen snow..I'm expecting 70F (21C) to be the lowest this "winter"


----------



## yevetz (Nov 16, 2007)

Firedragon said:


> I'm sweating my arse of here too but I will wear long sleeves if it saves Vova from freezing
> 
> Quickly Chris, Vova needs a shirt.
> 
> Vova you will have to redo your video review wearing your new SS.org shirt now that your guitar is set up.



haha...I swear I will 



ElRay said:


> About 1/3 of the way to boiling water. C = ((5*F)/9) - 32
> 
> Ray



Boiling point by celsium is +100


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 16, 2007)

It was 56 this morning but it's hot and humid again.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 16, 2007)

I have snow too, it's not cold yet, but it's only a begining


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 16, 2007)

it was 2°C the other day when I went out skating you pussies, get with the program!! The wind chill with that makes it really fucking cold  It's like 11°C here today.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 16, 2007)

Im still in shorts, flip-flops, and short sleeve tees. Sometimes sleeveless. 

Sometimes I need a hoodie in the mornings/late night.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 16, 2007)

I regularly wear shorts when it's freezing outside.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

It's been about 70°F (21°C) the last few days, and it has been very nice. The temperature was a little higher today, though.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 16, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I regularly wear shorts when it's freezing outside.



And flip-flops?


----------



## yevetz (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey dudes this thread about ss.org t-shorts thought


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2007)

I've posted on this a bunch, shirts require time, and right now I have none.


----------

